# Chuck backplate for a Deckel FP1 dividing head



## Friendly non murdering Sword (Aug 23, 2022)

I made a chuck backplate for a Deckel branded chuck with the mounting features for the Deckel dividing head. These backplates are pretty rare these days and if available, rather expensive (190€+...). The Deckel branded chuck also seems to have the cylindrical mounting feature made after a Deckel specific standard, I couldn't find the dimensions in any german or international standard for chucks, so buying other brand backplates didn't work either. So here I go making my own...




First turning the first face...




Than flipping the part around and trying to turn all important features in one setup. Here the cylindrical mounting feature...



Then I bored out the ID for the thread and the 46mm centering feature behind the thread. I also had to make a sturdier boring bar before for threading the M45x3 thread, I wasn't sure if my smaller ones would withstand the cutting pressure...





The last thing was turning the part around again and turning a big recess... this is purely for optics, I wanted a similar look as the original Deckel backplates. Removing all of that material took almost an hour, with only a 1,1kW Motor I could only take passes with 1mm depth of cut, turning the recess from 137mm down to 80mm.The lathes motor protection switch tripped three times anyways. I also struggled a bit with turning the rather big radius on that recess... with 500kg my lathe is probably also on the lighter side for those operations and I couldn't get away without chatter.



The last thing was to put the backplate on the dividing head and drill/mill the holes and countersinks...



So there it is... Mounted on the dividing head the runout of both the cylindrical mounting feature and the mounting face are <0,02mm...


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice job! What type of steel did you use? Garden variety or something special?
-M


----------



## mksj (Aug 23, 2022)

Well done, and surprisingly nice finish on the metal you used. The Deckel's I find are fascinating milling machines, in many ways much more versatile than knee mills (which I own). Thanks for sharing, hope to see more.
-M (the other one)


----------



## Friendly non murdering Sword (Aug 24, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Nice job! What type of steel did you use? Garden variety or something special?
> -M



Thanks! I used ordinary free machining steel 11SMn30 (SAE 1213).


----------

